# [hardware] configuration des irq manuellement... (résolu)

## boozo

'alute

Bon je fait un nouveau topic en espérant que qq'un sera inspiré pour m'aider a configurer le bios d'un barebone asus pundit-r  :Wink:  --> pour l'histoire, je n'arrive pas a obtenir une connection réseau du fait d'une nic embarqué qui ne "s'allume" pas (pas de loupiotte allumée sur le rj45) sinon tout le reste semble fonctionner correctement. Depuis lors cette machine qui m'a couté un coquette somme ne m'est d'aucune utilité, mes parents à qui elle était destiné sont dépités et moi ben je m'en veux terriblement  :Crying or Very sad: 

J'ai tester une 1/2 douzaine de distrib avec différents noyaux car je pestais contre ma config kernel mais à force de google-iser, il semblerait que le pb puisse provenir d'un confit d'irq et donc de parammétrage du bios mais... je n'y pige goutte ! 

Je sais que cela peut vous sembler étrangé à vos pb mais je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire alors un bon coup de main de vétérants serait apprécié à sa juste valeur  :Wink: 

Un immense merci pour votre aide  :Very Happy: 

PS: voici le liens vers mon premier topic pour info

----------

## titix

Tu n'as pas songé à le revendre ? Parceque l'intérêt reste tout de même limité pour du matos qu'il faut tweaker à l'abus pour le faire fonctionner... mais bon ce n'est que mon avis.

Bonne chance en tout cas  :Smile: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 'alute
> 
> Bon je fait un nouveau topic en espérant que qq'un sera inspiré pour m'aider a configurer le bios d'un barebone asus pundit-r  --> pour l'histoire, je n'arrive pas a obtenir une connection réseau du fait d'une nic embarqué qui ne "s'allume" pas (pas de loupiotte allumée sur le rj45) sinon tout le reste semble fonctionner correctement. Depuis lors cette machine qui m'a couté un coquette somme ne m'est d'aucune utilité, mes parents à qui elle était destiné sont dépités et moi ben je m'en veux terriblement 
> 
> J'ai tester une 1/2 douzaine de distrib avec différents noyaux car je pestais contre ma config kernel mais à force de google-iser, il semblerait que le pb puisse provenir d'un confit d'irq et donc de parammétrage du bios mais... je n'y pige goutte ! 
> ...

 

moi je vais commencer par une question standard, tu es sûr qu'elle marche ta carte? ie tu l'as déjà vu fonctionné correctement?

sinon depuis ton ancien thread, j'ai pas pu voir ta config kernel, mais bon, tu as essayé avec le dernier gentoo-sources?

je connais pas ta carte réseau, mais il doit y avoir le support normalement. Si tu veux pas que l'acpi gère les irq, il me semble qu'il y a une option dans le kernel pour lui dire de se la fermer, à moins que ce soit juste un paramètre que l'on passe au boot. mais dans le doute, vire le support acpi, fais toi un kernel minimal, dont le seul but est de faire marcher la carte réseau.

----------

## boozo

 *Quote:*   

> Parceque l'intérêt reste tout de même limité pour du matos qu'il faut tweaker à l'abus pour le faire fonctionner

 

ben tout fonctionne sauf le carte réseau alors je ne pense pas qu'il soit impossible de la faire fonctionner attendu que d'autre y sont arrivé avant moi semble-t-il (par exemple ici avec un 2.4 patché et les noyaux >=2.6.8 règlent ce pb) alors pourquoi pas moi ? si c'est juste un pb de config ce doit être faisable non  :Confused:  ?

sinon je ne me résouds pas a acheter une licence windows et quant a le revendre... je ne vois pas vraiment à qui d'une part et compte tenu du pb, uniquement a des windowsiens en plus  :Rolling Eyes: 

et puis ce n'est pas très cool pour les linuxiens tout çà... ce n'est pas du matos trop exotique et puis c'est un peu l'avenir des pc de prendre le moins de place possible alors avec l'arrivé des média center  hors de prix c'était une bonne alternative : une gentoo, un freevo en plus c'était l'idéal pour convertir mes parents mais voilà... le bas blesse  :Crying or Very sad: 

sinon merci qd m^  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> moi je vais commencer par une question standard, tu es sûr qu'elle marche ta carte? ie tu l'as déjà vu fonctionné correctement?
> 
> sinon depuis ton ancien thread, j'ai pas pu voir ta config kernel, mais bon, tu as essayé avec le dernier gentoo-sources?
> 
> je connais pas ta carte réseau, mais il doit y avoir le support normalement. Si tu veux pas que l'acpi gère les irq, il me semble qu'il y a une option dans le kernel pour lui dire de se la fermer, à moins que ce soit juste un paramètre que l'on passe au boot. mais dans le doute, vire le support acpi, fais toi un kernel minimal, dont le seul but est de faire marcher la carte réseau.

 

tout d'abord, merci de t'intéresser à mon pb  :Smile: 

1°) non, je n'ai jamais vu cette carte fonctionner correctement car je n'ai aucun moyen de le faire à ma connaissance... toutes mes distros ayant échoués à la manoeuvre même ma gentoo adorée (et je n'ai pas de licence windows) mais si tu as un moyen je veux bien tester car si je peux faire jouer le SAV je ne vais pas m'en priver  :Laughing: 

2°) j'ai pris plusieurs noyau dont le 2.6.12-r6 (j'ai même essayé le 2.4.26) mais pas le tout dernier d'hier le r11 je crois bien non pas encore tu pense que c'est une bonne idée de tester celui-là aussi ? sinon la carte est bien reconnue mais elle semble être désactivé par qqch...

3°) pour les irq j'ai une option du bios qui en parle (plug & play O/S qqch dans le genre) et qui semble soit laisser l'attriburtion par le bios soit par l'OS... j'ai essayé les deux avec successivement et en panachage les options de boot : pci=biosirq, pci=usepirqmask, noapic , acpi=off, nolapic, ...

mais directement dans le kernel là je ne sais pas...

j'ai également essayer en déactivant le apci et acpi du bios mais rien n'y fait j'ai toujours ce pb d'irq semble t'il  :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> fais toi un kernel minimal, dont le seul but est de faire marcher la carte réseau

 

j'en rêve  :Laughing:  j'en ai fait une 20aine depuis le temps mais je peux te faire passer mon .config par PM si tu veux (mon pastebin semble trop vieux) ? enfin je veux bien essayer de nouveau avec le dernier kernel je vais m'y re-coller et je te dis...

----------

## sireyessire

 *boozo wrote:*   

> tout d'abord, merci de t'intéresser à mon pb  

 ben c'est pas comme si le suèdois me gavait et que j'ai un exam demain, mais si en fait  :Smile:  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1°) non, je n'ai jamais vu cette carte fonctionner correctement car je n'ai aucun moyen de le faire à ma connaissance... toutes mes distros ayant échoués à la manoeuvre même ma gentoo adorée (et je n'ai pas de licence windows) mais si tu as un moyen je veux bien tester car si je peux faire jouer le SAV je ne vais pas m'en priver 

 même sous une knoppix ou un truc comme ça elle a pas marché? je te dirais bien d'essayer avec un windows si tu as un cd qui traine, je sais tu as pas forcément la license pour ce poste mais c'est pas pour le laisser, c'est juste pour tester si c'est matériel ou pas. *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2°) j'ai pris plusieurs noyau dont le 2.6.12-r6 (j'ai même essayé le 2.4.26) mais pas le tout dernier d'hier le r11 je crois bien non pas encore tu pense que c'est une bonne idée de tester celui-là aussi ? sinon la carte est bien reconnue mais elle semble être désactivé par qqch...
> 
> 

  comment tu sais qu'elle est reconnue? tu as un eth0? dmesg ou var/log/messages ne t'aide pas quant aux possibles problèmes lors d'un ifconfig eth0 up ? *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3°) pour les irq j'ai une option du bios qui en parle (plug & play O/S qqch dans le genre) et qui semble soit laisser l'attriburtion par le bios soit par l'OS... j'ai essayé les deux avec successivement et en panachage les options de boot : pci=biosirq, pci=usepirqmask, noapic , acpi=off, nolapic, ...
> 
> mais directement dans le kernel là je ne sais pas...
> ...

  je me souviens avoir eu une fois une merde avec un truc comme ça du bios, ça s'était résolu pas un l'os ferme sa gueule, dans le bios, genre un PnP désactivate.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   fais toi un kernel minimal, dont le seul but est de faire marcher la carte réseau 
> 
> j'en rêve  j'en ai fait une 20aine depuis le temps mais je peux te faire passer mon .config par PM si tu veux (mon pastebin semble trop vieux) ? enfin je veux bien essayer de nouveau avec le dernier kernel je vais m'y re-coller et je te dis...

 

je me doute que c'est ton rêve, mais courage on va finir par y arriver

----------

## boozo

 *Quote:*   

>  comment tu sais qu'elle est reconnue? tu as un eth0? dmesg ou var/log/messages ne t'aide pas quant aux possibles problèmes lors d'un ifconfig eth0 up ?
> 
> 

  pas de pb  :Wink:  j'ai çà... si tu veux autre chose n'hésite pas...

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg | grep -i 3c
> 
> 3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html
> 
> 0000:02:08.0: 3Com PCI 3c920B-EMB-WNM (ATI Radeon 9100 IGP) at 0xec00. Vers LK1.1.19
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> lspci -v
> 
> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP Host Bridge (rev 02)
> 
> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP AGP Bridge
> ...

 

sinon oui même les knoppix me donne le même genre d'ouput ce qui m'encourage vers le pb d'irq à le pb du paramétrage du bios à régler  :Rolling Eyes: 

ps: oki dsl si tu as des colles c'est sans pb on vois çà plus tard et je te dirais pour le reste  :Wink:  (vais essyer de chipper un win qq part pour tester)

----------

## boozo

bon pas grand chose de nouveau  :Confused:  je viens encore d'essayé avec une knoppix-3.9 et une debian testing et toujours le m^ pb sauf que en tripatouillant le bios les irq et en déactiavnt plusieurs devices j'ai réussi a obtenir un TX à 1.3 et 2. qqch bref pas top et le RX reste à 0 (m^ si je ne sais pas trop de quoi je cause je sais que c'est pas bon d'après les résultats de ceci  :Evil or Very Mad:   et j'enrage encore plus qd je lis çà selon moi c'est délirant...  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

bref la loupiotte de la carte ne s'allume toujours pas et je ne sais pas trop où je vais en touchant ce put*** de bios qui me semble bien être la clé du pb...

je vous mets ceci (page 30) qui pourrait peut-être vous inspirer j'espère  :Sad: 

dans l'attente et l'espoir de vous lire bientôt avec une idée parceque là... çà fait cher le grille-pain décoratif  :Crying or Very sad: 

ps: je n'ai pas encore pu mettre la main sur un winxp pour tester (y'a plus que les cd de réinstall minimal de nos jours) mais en attendant je fais le présupposé que cette carte fonctionne bien attendu qu'elle est bien reconnue, que certains de ses parametres peuvent varier selon les outputs de lspci -v ; dmesg et autres que j'ai pu faire mais je teste dès que possible.

----------

## boozo

bon juste pour dire que je viens de mettre la main sur un windaube pour tester la carte et je vous tiens au courant... et si qqun à une idée entre temps... qu'il n'hésite pas surtout   :Wink: 

BTW je viens de tomber sur çà ... ils y arrivent bien eux ! et sur gentoo en plus... y'a pas de raison que j'y arrive pas alors   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## _kal_

Heu question con mais sait on jamais : est ce que ton cable rj45 fonctionne ?   :Shocked: 

Est ce un cable croisé ou droit que tu utilises ? (croisé pour PC <--> PC et droit pour tout le reste en général)

----------

## boozo

tu as raison mais oui oui j'ai bien testé...   :Wink:   si tu veux plus d'infos ou si tu as d'autres idées... voici le liens vers mon premier topic

merci   :Smile: 

----------

## gulivert

Heu simplement, n'y a t'il pas une mise à jour du bios pour ta carte mère par hasard, on ne sait jamais .... Perso je commencerais par là. Si tu l'as déjà mentionné dans ton premier post DSL, je ne suis aller le lire, déjà que celui là commence à avoir une grande empleur quand on commence à lire aujourd'hui. En plus mon travail ne doit pas apprécier que je sois sur un forum en ce moment   :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

bon la version bios c'est 1005 et c'est la dernière stable y'a bien une 1006_beta mais je suis pas chaud... en plus elle ne semble pas apporter qqch dans cet axe mais merci qd même   :Wink: 

ce que je trouve étrange c'est le fait d'avoir un TX (kb sortant) avec des valeurs et un RX (kb entrant) à zéro  et ma loupiotte link qui ne s'allume pas   :Shocked:   bref je ne dialogue qu'avec la machine elle même sur la loop et sur l'ip que je lui attribue mais impossible de sortir vers le LAN, la gw et encore moins en WAN   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

[off]

Je me rappelle avec émotion (j'ai même la frustration qui remonte rien qu'à l'idée) des batailles que j'ai menées à l'époque de w95 pour élaborer des "profils" de façon à faire marcher un set de périphériques ensemble, sachant que chacun en voulait, et qu'il était impossible de mettre 2 périph' sur la mm IRQ. Imaginez le casse tête... Surtout quand on a trop de périph' vu le nombre d'IRQ dispos.

D'ailleurs, çà m'a frappé qd des années plus tard j'ai découvert qu'il était possible de partager les IRQ. C'est comme çà depuis le début, ou bien c'est "relativement" récent?

[/off]

Tout çà pour dire que je ne sais pas où (dans le bios, ou le kernel), je jurerai avoir vu une option "IRQ sharing", et que je sais pas si t'as déjà fait joujou avec, dans tes tripatouillages d'ACPI & co.

Bon courage, je suis toujours de près ton combat, soit fort, tu peux le faire  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

malheureusement j'ai déjà çà...   :Confused: 

```
CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y
```

enfin je re-teste tout çà d'ici la fin de semaine... 100x sur le métier...   :Smile: 

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Bon courage, je suis toujours de près ton combat, soit fort, tu peux le faire 

 

fort je suis (ou j'étais ?) mais lucide je reste  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Enlight

Pour autant que je sache le IDEPCI_ SHARE_IRQ fout plus la merde qu'autre chose.

----------

## boozo

tu penses vraiment que mon pb puissent venir de là   :Shocked:   j'ai le même soucis sur les livecd pourtant...

dans la même idée et sur le conseil de sireyessire j'avais viré l'option bios relative à leurs attributions par l'os donc là c'est le bios qui gére ça normalement... et j'ai même booté sur les live avec les cheatcode du type pci=bios ; pci=biosirq ; pci=usepirqmask et pnpbios=off selon les distribs mais rien ne change...   :Sad: 

----------

## Enlight

Honnetement ça me dépasse un peu comme truc, mais effectivement on avait déjà résolu un problème comme ça.

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, je fais ce que je peux (c'est à dire quasiment rien), mais maintenant je réagis au quart de tour quand je vois le mot IRQ en rapport avec du réseau. Je viens de m'apercevoir que j'ai ça dans dmesg:

```
eth1: network connection up using port A

    speed:           1000

    autonegotiation: yes

    duplex mode:     full

    flowctrl:        symmetric

    role:            slave

    irq moderation:  disabled

    scatter-gather:  enabled
```

Note le irq moderation:  disabled qui semble être particuliers au driver de la carte (j'ai déjà vu ce champ dans le driver windows où il est activé à 2000 IRQ/sec il me semble). Si jamais t'avais qq chose d'équivalent chez toi, sait-on jamais...

----------

## boozo

merci c'est sympa de tilter sur mon pb  :Mr. Green:  mais tu as ce message dans le dmesg   :Shocked:   moi j'ai rien de comparable mais il faut dire que concernant l'interface je n'ai qu'un "link down"   :Laughing: 

tu penses que c'est une option du kernel ou c'est dans les drivers ? bref comment je check ça moua   :Confused: 

... 

je viens de regarder sur mon laptop mais rien de comparable... c'est une spécificité de la carte ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Yep, je pense que c'est un paramètre du driver (module/kernel selon la config, une Marvell Yukon), car j'ai rien trouvé qui y fait référence dans ethtools (mon joujou préféré).

----------

## boozo

dommage...   :Sad:   c'est dans portage ethtools connait pas... ?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *boozo wrote:*   

> dommage...    c'est dans portage ethtools connait pas... ?

 

Oups, sans le s (si la complétion n'existait pas, mais que deviendrais-je...):

```
# eix ethtool

* sys-apps/ethtool

     Available versions:  1.8 2 ~3

     Installed:           2

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/projects/gkernel/

     Description:         Utility for examining and tuning ethernet-based network interfaces
```

Exemple de sortie sur l'interface du dmesg:

```
# ethtool eth1

Settings for eth1:

        Supported ports: [ MII ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: 10Mb/s

        Duplex: Half

        Port: MII

        PHYAD: 1

        Transceiver: externel

        Auto-negotiation: on

        Supports Wake-on: g

        Wake-on: d

        Link detected: yes
```

Sachant que tu peux tripoter tous les paramètres cités, voir plus:

```
# ethtool eth1 -h

ethtool version 2

Usage:

        [...]

        ethtool -C DEVNAME \

                [adaptive-rx on|off] \

                [adaptive-tx on|off] \

                [rx-usecs N] \

                [rx-frames N] \

                [rx-usecs-irq N] \

                [rx-frames-irq N] \

                [tx-usecs N] \

                [tx-frames N] \

                [tx-usecs-irq N] \

                [tx-frames-irq N] \

                [stats-block-usecs N] \

                [pkt-rate-low N] \

                [rx-usecs-low N] \

                [rx-frames-low N] \

                [tx-usecs-low N] \

                [tx-frames-low N] \

                [pkt-rate-high N] \

                [rx-usecs-high N] \

                [rx-frames-high N] \

                [tx-usecs-high N] \

                [tx-frames-high N] \

                [sample-interval N]

      [...]
```

Note bien que finalement, y a 2-3 paramètres qui contiennent irq dedans, à voir...

----------

## boozo

'alute a tutti   :Smile: 

bon ben en fait le pb ne venais pas de là... et l'explication et dans ce post

et illuste une grande devise Shadocks : "quand un problème n'a pas de solution... c'est qu'il n'y a pas de problème"  :Mr. Green: 

L'innommable enclume que je suis vous présente de nouveau ses plus plates excuses   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

